# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Εξοικονόμηση;!;!;!

## Πατέντες

http://ecoone-gr.webnode.gr/products/proion-1/

''βασίζεται στην ενέργεια που δεν λαβάνουμε υπόψιν μας.''

Δηλαδή;;;

----------


## IRF

Να έλεγε κάπου και πως συνδέεται αυτή μπούρδα ή τα κάνει όλα ως δια μαγείας από μακρυά

----------


## nestoras

Τι καινούρια π@π@ρι@ βρήκαν πάλι;
Τι θα πει εξοικονόμηση στην ενέργεια θέρμανσης χωρίς βελτίωση της μόνωσης ή του τρόπου μεταφοράς της ενέργειας;
Το να ρυθμίζω το θερμοστάτη πιο κάτω από το κανονικό ΔΕΝ είναι εξοικονόμηση...

----------


## wow

*GRILL MATRESS*

----------


## moutoulos

> Το να ρυθμίζω το θερμοστάτη πιο κάτω από το κανονικό ΔΕΝ είναι εξοικονόμηση...



Γιάτι το λες αυτό ?. Αν βάλεις τον θερμοστάτη στους 10 οC ...  :Biggrin:  τότε θα έχεις τρομερά 
μεγάλη οικονομία/εξοικονόμηση. Δεν θα ανάβει ποτέ !!!. Σε αυτό στηρίζονται αυτοί !!!.

Βρε τι μ@λ@κιες βγάζουν και παίρνουν τα λεφτά των (συνήθως) ... ηλικιωμένων.

----------


## johnnyb

> Γιάτι το λες αυτό ?. Αν βάλεις τον θερμοστάτη στους 10 οC ...  τότε θα έχεις τρομερά 
> μεγάλη οικονομία/εξοικονόμηση. Δεν θα ανάβει ποτέ !!!. Σε αυτό στηρίζονται αυτοί !!!.
> 
> Βρε τι μ@λ@κιες βγάζουν και παίρνουν τα λεφτά των (συνήθως) ... ηλικιωμένων.



Εντυπωση μου κανει που δεν δινουν δωρακι  μαζι  , 2 μπουκαλακια Μεταξα πχ  :Lol:

----------


## Thansavv

Αρχική > Όροι και προυποθέσεις


Η εγκατάσταση και η ρύθμιση της συσκευής *θα πρέπει να γίνεται από εξειδικευμένα άτομα οι οποίοι διαθέτουν πτυχίο ηλεκτρολόγου* αλλά και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις.
Το προιόν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται υπέυθυνα για να μας προσφέρει οικονομία.Το ποσοστό της εξοικονόμησης που μας προσφέρει μπορεί να υπολογιστεί μόνον εάν έχουμε ίδια δεδομένα σύγκρισης από προηγόυμενη περίοδο χρήσης χωρίς την συσκευή.Ως δεδομένα σύγκρισης εννοούμε π.χ.την τιμή του καυσίμου,την θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος,την περίοδο χρήσης της συσκευής καθημερινά,την θερμοκρασία του χώρου,κ.α.
Το προϊόν δεν επιστρέφεται.Σε περίπτωση αστοχίας υλικού γίνεται αντικατάσταση του προϊόντος εφόσον ελεγχθεί.
Σε περίπτωση πρόκλησης βλάβης από παράγοντες όπως: αυξομείωση τάσης ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος,κακή χρήση,υγρασία,δόλο,παρέμβαση από μη εξειδικευμένα συνεργεία/άτομα,δεν θεωρούνται φυσιολογική φθορά και δεν αναγνωρίζονται ως εγγύηση.
Η εγγύηση του προιόντος είναι ένα έτος.





Προς πτυχιούχους ηλεκτρολόγους> Πόσο κοστίζει η εγκατάσταση της συσκευής?

----------


## leosedf

980EUR........

----------


## Thansavv

> 980EUR........



 :Thumbup: 
Προσοχή Κωνσταντίνε, αν η συσκευή δεν κάνει όσα υπόσχεται, τότε ευθύνεται ο εγκαταστάτης ηλεκτρολόγος (και η τιμή καυσίμου  :Confused1:  ).

----------


## leosedf

Όχι φίλε εχώ σου κάνω εγκατάσταση δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι αγόρασες.

----------


## midakos

Κωνσταντίνε, πάρε κι εμένα για βοηθό. Μόνο 10% παίρνω να ξέρεις!!

----------


## aktis

> http://ecoone-gr*.webnode.gr*/products/proion-1/
> 
> ''βασίζεται στην ενέργεια που δεν λαβάνουμε υπόψιν μας.''
> 
> Δηλαδή;;;



Παναγιώτη , δεν χρειάζεται πολυ ψάξιμο  ... οι απατεωνες δεν μπαινουν στον κοπο να φτιαξουν ενα site KANONIKO 
αλλα φτιαχνουν 100 site με αλλα ονοματα στο webnode ( δωρεαν ) και όποιος τσιμπησει !!!
αυτο τα λεει ΟΛΑ...

----------


## Πατέντες

> Βρε τι μ@λ@κιες βγάζουν και παίρνουν τα λεφτά των (συνήθως) ... ηλικιωμένων.



Δυστυχώς οι ηλικιωμένοι είναι το βασικό target group τους.

Σε κάποια φάση, τους έχει ξεφύγει και το δείχνει με το καπάκι ανοιχτό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά το βίντεο.

----------


## jeik

Δεν χρειαζεται και πολυ για να καταλαβεις βλεποντας το βιντεο ...
οτι μεσα στο κουτι εχει μια πλακετα με 2 ποτενσιομετρα κανα δυο λεντ και ενα ρελε ? κατι τετοιο .....

σιγουρα το προοριζουν για θερμανση διαμερισματων με ωρομετρηση οπως εμενα εγω καποτε.

Το μυαλο μου παει στα ποτενσιομετρα που μαλλον ρυθμιζονται ωστε να σου ανοιγοκλεινει ανα πεντε ας πουμε λεπτα το κυκλωμα 
(που κλεινει ο θερμοστατης και διαταζει την ηλεκτροβανα - κυκλοφορητη κλπ) 
αρα ο μετρητης μετραει το μισο ή τελος παντων οπως το εχουμε ρυθμισει . 
Αυτα εν ολιγοις.
 Στην ουσια ειναι σαν να   στεκεσαι διπλα στον θερμοστατη και τον ''παιζεις ον οφφ'' ολη την ωρα .
Βεβαια αυτο ειναι και ψιλοκλοπη απο τους υπολοιπους στην οικοδομη που δεν θα το εχουν.
Το κοστος της ''πατεντας'' δεν το σχολιαζω , ειναι υποκειμενικο .....διοτι τα υλικα πανω απο 2 ευρω δεν βλεπω να εχουν.

Αν κανω λαθος συλλογισμο διορθωστε με.

----------


## nestoras

Θέρμανση με duty cycle 50%.
Δεν είμαι ειδικός στη θέρμανση αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι κι ότι καλύτερο να ανοιγοκλείνεις την ηλεκτροβάνα σου και τον κυκλοφορητή σου ανά 5 ή 10 λεπτά.
Και στο κάτω-κάτω, όση ώρα δεν λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητής δεν απορροφάς ενέργεια από τον λέβητα άρα ο χώρος σου δε θα ζεσταθεί όσο θα ζεσταινόταν χωρίς αυτή τη συσκευή.
Το πιο εύκολο για να υλοποιήσεις ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα είναι 1 πυκνωτής για να κατεβάσεις την τάση μαζί με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα 230V, μια γέφυρα, ένας πυκνωτής σταθεροποίησης της DC, μια ζένερ, ένας 555, κανά δυο τριμεράκια, κανα δυο πυκνωτές, ένα τρανζίστορ κι ένα ρελέ. Κόστος, όλα μαζί 5€.

Μακάρι να είχαμε μια τέτοια συσκευή για να τη βλέπαμε κι από κοντά!  :Smile:

----------

jeik (14-01-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> Θέρμανση με duty cycle 50%.
> Δεν είμαι ειδικός στη θέρμανση αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι κι ότι καλύτερο να ανοιγοκλείνεις την ηλεκτροβάνα σου και τον κυκλοφορητή σου ανά 5 ή 10 λεπτά.
> Και στο κάτω-κάτω, όση ώρα δεν λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητής δεν απορροφάς ενέργεια από τον λέβητα άρα ο χώρος σου δε θα ζεσταθεί όσο θα ζεσταινόταν χωρίς αυτή τη συσκευή.
> Το πιο εύκολο για να υλοποιήσεις ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα είναι 1 πυκνωτής για να κατεβάσεις την τάση μαζί με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα 230V, μια γέφυρα, ένας πυκνωτής σταθεροποίησης της DC, μια ζένερ, ένας 555, κανά δυο τριμεράκια, κανα δυο πυκνωτές, ένα τρανζίστορ κι ένα ρελέ. Κόστος, όλα μαζί 5€.
> 
> Μακάρι να είχαμε μια τέτοια συσκευή για να τη βλέπαμε κι από κοντά!



Αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες Παναγιωτη τοτε ο θερμοστατης στα αυτονομα της πολυκατοικιας χειριζεται μονο την εντολη εναυσης του καυστηρα και την εντολη OPEN της Η/Β.Ο κυκλοφορητης ελεγχεται απο δικο του υδροστατη.Οποτε κανουν εξοικονομηση ως εξης.Αναβει 10 λεπτα και χρεωνεσαι 10 λεπτα.Μετα τον κοβει και για 10 λεπτα ακομα κανει αποθερμανση στο διαμερισμα σου(αν δεν ανοιξει καποιο αλλο διαμερισμα).
Πιο οικονομικο ερχεται να βγαλεις τα καλωδια απο την ΗΒ.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Να κάνω μιά ερώτηση.
Επειδή δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει η θέρμανση σε μιά πολυκατοικία. Έχουμε αυτόνομη θέρμανση με κοινό καυστήρα φυσικού αερίου.
Ποτέ δεν ανάβω καλοριφέρ.
Παρατηρώ πως σε πειράματα που έκανα είτε ανάψω σε έναν μήνα τα καλοριφέρ για 10 λεπτά είτε για μερικές ώρες(5 ώρες) με χρεώνει ένα στάνταρ ποσό.
Πως υπολογίζεται το πόσο καίω και το πόσο θα πληρώσω?

----------


## nestoras

> Αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες Παναγιωτη τοτε ο θερμοστατης στα αυτονομα της πολυκατοικιας χειριζεται μονο την εντολη εναυσης του καυστηρα και την εντολη OPEN της Η/Β.Ο κυκλοφορητης ελεγχεται απο δικο του υδροστατη.Οποτε κανουν εξοικονομηση ως εξης.Αναβει 10 λεπτα και χρεωνεσαι 10 λεπτα.Μετα τον κοβει και για 10 λεπτα ακομα κανει αποθερμανση στο διαμερισμα σου(αν δεν ανοιξει καποιο αλλο διαμερισμα).
> Πιο οικονομικο ερχεται να βγαλεις τα καλωδια απο την ΗΒ.



Το θέμα είναι ότι και στην αποθέρμανση ο θερμιδομετρητής μετράει την ενέργεια που μπήκε και χάθηκε στο διαμέρισμά σου και στο τέλος πληρώνεις αυτή την ενέργεια. Οπότε ουσιαστικά δε βλέπω να κερδίζεις κάτι με το άναψε/σβήσε του θερμοστάτη. Κερδίζεις σε χρήματα επειδή καις λιγότερο κι όχι επειδή καις το ίδιο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Να κάνω μιά ερώτηση.
> Επειδή δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύει η θέρμανση σε μιά πολυκατοικία. Έχουμε αυτόνομη θέρμανση με κοινό καυστήρα φυσικού αερίου.
> Ποτέ δεν ανάβω καλοριφέρ.
> Παρατηρώ πως σε πειράματα που έκανα είτε ανάψω σε έναν μήνα τα καλοριφέρ για 10 λεπτά είτε για μερικές ώρες(5 ώρες) με χρεώνει ένα στάνταρ ποσό.
> Πως υπολογίζεται το πόσο καίω και το πόσο θα πληρώσω?



*ΕΠΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΩΡΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΕΣ*
**
 Ο παραπάνω τύπος πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί ξεχωριστά για το κάθε διαμέρισμα της οικοδομής.
 Επεξηγήσεις:
*fi και ei* : Οι συντελεστές θέρμανσης του κάθε διαμερίσματος σύμφωνα με την μελέτη θέρμανσης του μηχανολόγου.
*Ωι* : Οι ώρες κατανάλωσης του διαμερίσματος.
*Σ(Ωi x ei)* : Το άθροισμα των γινομένων Ωi x ei όλων των διαμερισμάτων της οικοδομής
*Σ(fi x ei)* : Το άθροισμα των γινομένων των 2 συντελεστών θέρμανσης όλων των διαμερισμάτων
*Π* : Το ποσό των καυσίμων σε ευρώ
 Συμπέρασμα:
 Το ποσό που πληρώνει το κάθε διαμέρισμα στη θέρμανση εξαρτάται εκτός  από τις ώρες του διαμερίσματος και από τις ώρες των υπόλοιπων  διαμερισμάτων αλλά και από το ποσό των καυσίμων. *Έτσι, ποτέ δεν  μπορεί το κόστος της ώρας να είναι σταθερό, αλλά μεταβάλλεται σύμφωνα με  τις ώρες των άλλων διαμερισμάτων (Σ(Ωi x ei)) και την αξία των καυσίμων  σε ευρώ (Π).*
 * Για τις οικοδομές με *θερμιδομετρητές* ο παραπάνω  τύπος διαμορφώνεται αντικαθιστώντας το  ei x Ωi με Mi και το Σ(Ωi x ei)  με το Σ(Μi), όπου Mi είναι οι θερμίδες κατανάλωσης του κάθε  διαμερίσματος.

Προεδρικό Διάταγμα 1985

χοντρικα για να καταλαβεις.απο το κλασμα και επειτα επειδη ειναι πολλαπλασιασμος,στις ωρες θα σου βγαινει να προσθεσεις 0.Ειναι περιπου 25-30% των εξοδων σαν παγιο.

ειναι αντιγραφη απο εδω





> Το θέμα είναι ότι και στην αποθέρμανση ο θερμιδομετρητής μετράει την ενέργεια που μπήκε και χάθηκε στο διαμέρισμά σου και στο τέλος πληρώνεις αυτή την ενέργεια. Οπότε ουσιαστικά δε βλέπω να κερδίζεις κάτι με το άναψε/σβήσε του θερμοστάτη. Κερδίζεις σε χρήματα επειδή καις λιγότερο κι όχι επειδή καις το ίδιο.



Αμα ειναι θερμιδομετρητης(που ετσι πρεπει να ειναι)δεν κερδιζει τιποτα.Αλλα στα 100 τα 95 με θερμιδομετρητη ειναι..

----------

The_Control_Theory (15-01-16)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> *ΕΠΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΩΡΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΟΜΕΤΡΗΤΕΣ*
> **
>  Ο παραπάνω τύπος πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί ξεχωριστά για το κάθε διαμέρισμα της οικοδομής.
>  Επεξηγήσεις:
> *fi και ei* : Οι συντελεστές θέρμανσης του κάθε διαμερίσματος σύμφωνα με την μελέτη θέρμανσης του μηχανολόγου.
> *Ωι* : Οι ώρες κατανάλωσης του διαμερίσματος.
> *Σ(Ωi x ei)* : Το άθροισμα των γινομένων Ωi x ei όλων των διαμερισμάτων της οικοδομής
> *Σ(fi x ei)* : Το άθροισμα των γινομένων των 2 συντελεστών θέρμανσης όλων των διαμερισμάτων
> *Π* : Το ποσό των καυσίμων σε ευρώ
> ...



  :OK:  :OK: 
Ενα ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο. Πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## jeik

Αντε παλι !!!

http://scoops.gr/pos-na-kathisterisete-ton-metriti-tis-dei-kai-na-plironete-episima-50-ligotero-reuma/

http://gr.energy-saving-b0x.com/rndr...9QEAAo8CAQoBDw

----------


## micalis

> Θέρμανση με duty cycle 50%.
> Δεν είμαι ειδικός στη θέρμανση αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι κι ότι καλύτερο να ανοιγοκλείνεις την ηλεκτροβάνα σου και τον κυκλοφορητή σου ανά 5 ή 10 λεπτά.
> Και στο κάτω-κάτω, όση ώρα δεν λειτουργεί ο κυκλοφορητής δεν απορροφάς ενέργεια από τον λέβητα άρα ο χώρος σου δε θα ζεσταθεί όσο θα ζεσταινόταν χωρίς αυτή τη συσκευή.
> Το πιο εύκολο για να υλοποιήσεις ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα είναι 1 πυκνωτής για να κατεβάσεις την τάση μαζί με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα 230V, μια γέφυρα, ένας πυκνωτής σταθεροποίησης της DC, μια ζένερ, ένας 555, κανά δυο τριμεράκια, κανα δυο πυκνωτές, ένα τρανζίστορ κι ένα ρελέ. Κόστος, όλα μαζί 5€.
> 
> Μακάρι να είχαμε μια τέτοια συσκευή για να τη βλέπαμε κι από κοντά!



Αν έχεις αυτονομία με την ώρα συμφέρει το duty cycle αλλά αν έχεις αυτονομία με θερμιδομετρητη συμφέρει να βαλης έναν έξτρα κυκλοφορητή (για να κυκλοφορούν πιο γρήγορα τα νερά)

----------


## navar

αυτόν τον κιορατά τον Γιάννη τον Μήτση τον ηλεκτρολόγο με την πιστοποίηση τον ξέρει κανένας ;;;;; :P :P

----------


## liferange

και για να δειτε τη εχει μεσα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TfnaB1u5Tk στο 1ο λεπτο

----------


## klik

Μπορεί να έχει και κανένα 555 από κάτω...

Στην ωρομέτρηση, το ρολόι ξεκινά να μετρά μόλις η ηλεκτροβάνα κάνει "κλικ" (υπάρχουν κανα δυο-τρεις τρόποι να μην γίνει αυτό ή έστω να καθηστερήσει).
Βέβαια, αν βάλουν όλοι τέτοιο σύστημα, θα μηδενίσουν τα έξοδα θέρμανσης, αλλά και την θέρμανση, αφού ο καυστήρας δεν θα ξαναπάρει μπροστά  :Lol: .
Αν επηρεαστεί αυτή η λειτουργία, κάποιος ένοικος, κλέβει τους άλλους ενοίκους. 

Τα κουκιά είναι μετρημένα, ή η εταιρία αυτή κλέβει τους αγοραστές της δίνοντας τους άχρηστη παπαριά, ή η εταιρία πουλά παράνομη συσκευή για να κλέβουν οι ίδιοι οι κάτοχοι τους γειτόνους τους.
Ενημερωτικά και τα δύο είναι παράνομα, απλά στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, έχει νομική ευθύνη και διώκεται και ο κάτοχος του παράνομου εξοπλισμού.

----------


## leosedf

> και για να δειτε τη εχει μεσα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TfnaB1u5Tk στο 1ο λεπτο



Αν σου πω ότι τον συγκεκριμένο τον γνωρίζω? OMG (ΟΜΓΚ)

----------

picdev (10-02-16)

----------


## kioan

> Αν σου πω ότι τον συγκεκριμένο τον γνωρίζω? OMG (ΟΜΓΚ)



Κανόνισε να σε δούμε και εσένα (ή τον άλλον, τον νέοπα moderator) σε κανένα τέτοιο video  :Lol:

----------


## street

κανει και για ξυλοσομπα ?  :Lol:

----------


## kioan

Για όλα κάνει, τονώνει και το θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Το βίντεο με τη γιαγιά είναι το άλλο, πέθανα μόλις άρχισε.

Ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάσεων είναι το παιδί, έχω να τον δω 2-3 χρόνια ίσως και παραπάνω.

----------


## leosedf

> Κανόνισε να σε δούμε και εσένα (ή τον άλλον, τον νέοπα moderator) σε κανένα τέτοιο video



Αυτό που θα δίνουμε εμείς ρε θα είναι καλό, θα έχει αγιαστούρα από συντονιστές και θα κάνει ΚΑΙ για ξυλόσομπα με ΜΠΛΕ led, ακριβά εξαρτήματα όχι παπατζηλίκια.

----------


## leosedf

Κάτσε έστειλα email για ψάρωμα.
_
"Καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εφ’ όσον η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή είναι κατασκευασμένη στην Ευρώπη όπως αναγράφεται στο πίσω μέρος της γιατί δεν εμφανίζονται διακριτικά πιστοποιήσεων όπως CE, TUV κλπ. Ιδίως το CE (όχι το china export) είναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΟ για όλες τις συσκευές που κυκλοφορούν στην Ευρώπη.
Επίσης τα πιστοποιητικά αυτά θα έπρεπε να βρίσκονται στη σελίδα μαζί με το εγχειρίδιο χρήσεως.

Επίσης αναφέρετε ότι η συσκευή έχει εγγύηση ενός έτους αλλά η Ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές έχουν υποχρεωτικά 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ εγγύηση.


Ευχαριστώ
xxxx@gmail.com"

_χαρ χαρ χαρ

----------

picdev (10-02-16)

----------


## street

παντος σε μοιαζει λιγο χωρις τα γυαλια  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  
αντεα θα επαιζα και εγω σε μια τετοια διαφημιση αν με πληρωναν και συν τα ποσοστα μου απ τον καθε καθυστερ... εχμμ νοημον ανθρωπο που θα το αγοραζε ... και εννοειτε επισκεψη  + εγκατασταση  αχαχαχαχα

----------


## street

> _Ευχαριστώ
> xxxx@gmail.com"
> 
> _χαρ χαρ χαρ



θα διαβαζει το φορουμ σιγουρα και θα σε πει βρ δεν γκ@μισε λαλακα  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

A έκανα λάθος έχει CE πάνω αλλά ποιος ξέρει τι είναι.

----------


## street

μπορει να θελει να κανει επεκταση εγγυησης αν καει το ρελε  :Tongue2:   αντε φτανει φτασαμ στο ΤΛΤ  :Lol:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> A έκανα λάθος έχει CE πάνω αλλά ποιος ξέρει τι είναι.



Περιμένω με ανυπομονυσία την απάντηση. Ποιός ξέρει τι παπατζηλίκια θα απαντήσει..

Υπάρχει και ένα βιντεάκι του Dave Jones που απομυθοποιεί μιά παρόμοια συσκευή. Έχει κάποιες μετρήσεις...

----------


## leosedf

Απάντησε αυτό:
_
"Καλησπέρα,
Τα πιστοποιητικά εμφανίζονται στη συσκευασία, στο πίσω μέρος της συσκευής καθώς και στις οδηγίες χρήσης και εγκατάστασης.
Αναφορικά με τις εγγυήσεις σαφώς ακολουθεί τα πρότυπα της ευρωπαικής ένωσης, ωστόσο το ένα έτος αφορά εγγύηση από τον κατασκευαστή. 

_Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβε ότι θέλουμε και τις υπογραφές και το που έγιναν οι έλεγχοι κλπ.

----------


## kioan

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβε ότι θέλουμε και τις υπογραφές και το που έγιναν οι έλεγχοι κλπ.



...ή δε θέλει να καταλάβει  :Wink: 


Αφού έχει αποσπάσει και πιστοποίηση ΤΑ (Τhitsa Αpproved) ρε, τι άλλα πιστοποιητικά θέλεις;

----------


## leosedf

Θα του απαντήσω μετά.

----------


## street

να τρρρρολαρω λιγο .... χα χα χα 




> _Αναφορικά με τις εγγυήσεις σαφώς ακολουθεί τα πρότυπα της ευρωπαικής  ένωσης, ωστόσο το ένα έτος αφορά εγγύηση από τον κατασκευαστή._



εγω ειμαι  :Lol:  μαρεσει που μπηκες στον γκοπο  :Lol:   τελικα ειμαι μαλακας που δεν βαζω εναν πυκνωτη στην πριζα η ενα  χρονοδιακοπτη στο καλοριφερ , στα προβατα και στις κατσικες μου βαζω  κουδουνια τριων τονον για να τα γνωριζω ... χα χα

----------


## leosedf

_"Η διαδικασία ανάρτησής τους στην ιστοσελίδα είναι σε εξέλιξη.

Με εκτίμηση,"_



Για να δούμε.

----------


## Πατέντες

> _"Η διαδικασία ανάρτησής τους στην ιστοσελίδα είναι σε εξέλιξη.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,"_



Η κλήση σας προωθείται....... τουουουουτ.......τουουουουοτ..........

----------


## pstratos

Πριν καιρό σχεδίαζα ένα αντίστοιχο σύστημα. Ένας θερμοστάτης νερού, σε σειρά με τον θερμοστάτη χώρου, προσπαθώντας να υλοποιήσω μια ατομική "αντιστάθμιση". Σε εισαγωγικά αφού δε θα λάμβανε υπόψη την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία, αλλά θα το ρύθμιζε κανείς χειροκίνητα (λίγο κρύο / μέτριο / full ζεστα σώματα). Κάνοντας δοκιμές η λειτουργεία του η΄ταν σαν αυτού που διαφημίζεται. Στην περιίπτωση θερμιδομέτρησης ίσως να έχει μια μικρή οικονομία, σίγουρα είχε βελτείωση στη θερμική άνεση του χώρου. Σε ωρομέτρηση χρειαζόμαστε συσγκριτικές μετρήσεις -που δεν έχουμε- για να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Σίγουρα έχουμε χάσει από την φθορά της ηλεκτροβάνας.....

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό είναι ένας απλός timer μόνο.

----------

picdev (10-02-16)

----------


## leosedf

Ακόμη ανεβαίνουν τα χαρτιά στη σελίδα. Πρέπει να είναι πολλά ΜΒ.

----------


## tzitzikas

εγώ πέτυχα στο yahoo το παρακάτω
http://gr1.newenergysaver.pro/azsaqj...AAAAAAEu2yy_QA
που μεταξύ των άλλων λεει:

<<Είναι ευρέως γνωστό, ότι η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, που φτάνει στα σπίτια μας, δεν είναι σταθερή. Συμβαίνουν πολλές αυξομειώσεις της τάσης και συχνές διακοπές. Επιπλέον, η συνεχής αυξομείωση της τάσης βλάπτει τα κυκλώματα, μετατρέποντας την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε θερμαντική. Αυτή η θερμαντική ενέργεια, όχι μόνο διοχετεύεται στην ατμόσφαιρα άσκοπα, αλλά επίσης προκαλεί βλάβες στις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές και κυκλώματα.
Η συσκευή Power Factor Saver™ αποθηκεύει το ρεύμα, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα σύστημα πυκνωτών, και το αποδεσμεύει ομοιόμορφα χωρίς αυξομειώσεις. *Επίσης, το σύστημα αφαιρεί αυτόματα τον άνθρακα από το κύκλωμα*, δημιουργώντας μια απρόσκοπτη ροή ρεύματος. Συνεπώς, η συνεχής ενέργεια, που κυκλοφορεί μέσω των κυκλωμάτων, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τις συσκευές, βελτιώνοντας την απόδοση.
Το Power Factor Saver™ είναι μια συσκευή, η οποία μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί σε κάθε πρίζα. Διατηρώντας τη συσκευή συνδεδεμένη, θα αρχίσετε αμέσως να μειώνετε την ενεργειακή κατανάλωση. Μπορείτε να εξοικονομήσετε 25% - 50% από το ρεύμα.>> <---- *τον ανθρακα*!!!!!!????
Μονο στον φούρνο κάνει εξοικονόμηση 45% ενώ σε κλιματισμό, pc κ.α 50%!

----------

nestoras (07-03-17)

----------


## vasilllis

που τα βρισκετε??χαχαχαχαχ
εχει και αξιολογησεις.Οι περισσοτεροι λενε οτι  στον 'μηνα' πανω τους ηρθε φτηνοτερο το ρευμα.Η βικυ απο 130€ ρευμα εδωσε 70 αυτο το μηνα.με εψησε ,θατο παρω.

----------


## Panoss

ΝΕΑ ΤΙΜΗ: 48.4 € 
                  Παλιά τιμή: 69.9 € 


Κάτσε μη βιάζεσαι, μπορεί να πέσει κι άλλο.
Αλλά από την άλλη, όσο καθυστερείς, τόσο πιο πολλά χάνεις από την εξοικονόμηση που θα 'χες.
Οπότε, τι κάνεις; :Think: 
Δύσκολο πρόβλημα για δυνατούς λύτες.

----------

FILMAN (08-03-17)

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ έβαλα ένα και ήρθε και η ΔΕΗ και μου έδωσε 200 ευρώ μετρητά στο χέρι...

----------

nestoras (07-03-17)

----------


## Panoss

Τι, μόνο 200; Μήπως σε κορόιδεψαν; Ψάξ' το, κάνε και καταγγελία στο ΙΝΚΑ, μην το αφήσεις έτσι.

Και κάτι άλλο, επειδή αποφεύγω τα μετρητά, γίνεται να μου τα βάζουν σε κάρτα;
Αν γίνεται θα το σκεφτώ.

----------


## liferange

Ετσι πως τα λετε θα μπει στο φορουμ κανενας που δεν ξερει και θα τα πιστευει :P

----------


## tzitzikas

και άλλο άρθρο για εξοικονομηση απο το yahoo ψαρεμενο..... Εμφανίζονται καθημερινά σχεδόν οταν παω να μπω στο e-mail...

<<Το κόλπο που δεν θέλουν να ξέρεις για να καίει το αυτοκίνητό σου 56% λιγότερη βενζίνη>>

http://24wro.com.gr/1119375/to-kolpo-pou-den-theloun-na-xeris-gia-na-kei-to-aftokinito-sou-56-ligoteri-venzini/

................
_Γαργαλώντας» το αποσταγμένο νερό με 12 βολτ ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, ο Grant ισχυρίζεται ότι μπορεί να διαχωρίσει το υδρογόνο από το οξυγόνο, στέλνοντάς το στο θάλαμο καύσης του αυτοκινήτου όπου πριν «καιγόταν» μόλις το 30% των καυσίμων, ενώ το υπόλοιπο 70% «ξεγλιστρούσε» από την εξάτμιση_.............................
................................................
_Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό; Προσοχή, μην το επιχειρήσετε μόνοι σας χωρίς τουλάχιστον τη συμβουλή και την επίβλεψη ειδικού


_

----------

